# Copper Naphthalene



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

So now that the " GOOD STUFF " the green syrup, 8% Perma B, or what ever we used to be able to get is now no longer what does one use for wood treatment?
I spent hours on the phone in the past few days looking for this stuff & I do not think there is any in the states to be had.
The chemical companies that used to make this stuff all tell that they could not afford to relicense this product & sell it at a profit.
I did find some 9.8% premixed & yes it was pricy.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

So these guys list it for sale but don't actually have it in stock anymore? 

http://store.coppercare.com/products/11-cu-nap-8-cu-as-metal-copper-naphthenate.aspx


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

This place is just down the road from our plant & we will contact them in the morning!
EPA has required that this product be re registered in 2011.
Thanks so ever much for the info!!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Soup can - assuming you find it are you dipping and painting, dipping only, brushing and painting? I know delaplane use to promote it for pretreatent to painting but never saw anything on how much it extends the equipment life.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

My son is grinding paint on boxes my dad dipped 10 to 12 years ago by looking at the dates inside the boxes.
The boxes are all very tight & no rot!
Redipping & then repainting.


----------

